# OCD scratching! Anti-fungal powder?



## samandsheen (May 4, 2019)

Hello! I am wondering if anyone has any advice for a fellow mouse owner with mites on their mice. Only two of my four female mice are really affected by this and have scratched away completely at their neck and arms. They get revolution every two weeks, but they still chew on themselves! I can imagine it has to do with perhaps the itchiness of the scabbing (so they reopen it and scratch) or just an OCD behavior. But I'm not sure what else to do!

Anyways, I've found on forums that applying athletes foot powder to their mice have helped them with this problem because perhaps they also had fungal infections. Does anyone have any experience with this? Like how to even apply it to the mouse, and if I should apply it to all the cagemates.

Additionally, if anyone has any other advice, it would be so much appreciated!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Antifungal powder is great for treatment of ringworm, which your mice might have by the sounds. Just rub it into the fur. It won't help with mites though. For mites you need ivermectin, which has the added bonus of treating internal parasites too. You can buy it easily online for cage birds/pigeons


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I use olive oil for lice and mites. It drowns the external parasites and is non-toxic. Apply it from the back of the head to the rump. Treat once or twice a week for three weeks.

I have no experience in treating ringworm.


----------



## samandsheen (May 4, 2019)

Should I rub it into the affected site or just on the backs of them?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Both


----------

